# FTP-Login funktioniert nicht



## SyntaX (21. Nov. 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich hab de ein kleines Problem mit meinem v Server und dessen FTP.

Ich kann mich seit ein paar Stunden leider nicht mehr mit dem FTP-Verbinden, ich bekomme immer den Fehler 530 Authentification failed

Der Verbose log sagt mir: 
	
	



```
Nov 21 17:03:01 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [ikygforum1]
Nov 21 17:03:06 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO] Logout.
Nov 21 17:03:33 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO] New connection from sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net
Nov 21 17:03:33 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Nov 21 17:03:35 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [ikygforum1]
Nov 21 17:03:39 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6a1a4.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO] Logout.
```


----------



## dexcom (23. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von SyntaX:


> Ich kann mich seit ein paar Stunden leider nicht mehr mit dem FTP-Verbinden, ich bekomme immer den Fehler 530 Authentification failed


Morgen...

Schreib Dein Passwort mal irgendwo hin in Klartext und überprüfe es... Hast Du vielleicht Deine Tastatur aus versehen auf Englisch oder ein anderes Land umgestellt?

Wenn alles nichts hilft, setze Dein Passwort neu... Mehr fällt mir dazu im Moment auch nicht ein.

cu

dexcom


----------



## SyntaX (23. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,

das hilft leider nichts, ich habe schon unzählige Male das Passwort geändert, habe die FTP-Konten neu eingerichtet und auch schon in der SQL-Datenbank die Passwörter als Klartext geschrieben.

Gibt es noch andere Dateien, wo gerade diese FTP-Passwörter verschlüsselt stehen könnten? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2009)

Die FTP Passworte müssen verschlüsselt in der DN stehen, wenn Du sie im Klartext reinschreibst geht der Login natürlich nicht mehr. Ändere also bitte nochmal das FTP Passwort durch ISPConfig und ändere nie etwas direkt in der DB!

Dann schalte debugging in pure-ftpd ein und sieh mal nach, warum der Login fehlschlägt.

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/


----------



## SyntaX (23. Nov. 2009)

Hi,

also der Log sagt mir jetzt folgendes:


```
Nov 23 16:33:25 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO]                 New connection from sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net
Nov 23 16:33:25 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [DEBUG]                 Command [user] [ikygforum1]
Nov 23 16:33:25 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [DEBUG]                 Command [pass] [<*>]
Nov 23 16:33:25 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO]                 PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Nov 23 16:33:28 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [WARNIN                G] Authentication failed for user [ikygforum1]
Nov 23 16:33:32 vadmin77 pure-ftpd: (?@sign-4db6b91f.pool.mediaWays.net) [INFO]
```


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2009)

Und FTP ging vorher definitiv? Hast Du vielleicht das mysql Passwort des ispconfig users geändert? Geht die Namensauflösung auf dem vserver? teste das mal z.B. mit:

ping -c 3 google.de


----------



## SyntaX (24. Nov. 2009)

Hab den vServer Zwangseise Neuinstalliert...  Nächtes Problem: Ich krieg hier die Motten, bei jeder Neuinstallation streikt irgendwas....  Jetzt kann ich keine Mails Empfangen oder Versenden... 
	
	



```
Nov 24 23:26:53 vadmin77 amavis[22444]: (22444-02) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: parts_decode_ext FAILED: file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) error: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl/5.10/IO/File.pm line 66. at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 2892.
```


```
Nov 24 23:36:58 vadmin77 postfix/qmgr[2083]: 354281A2D1: removed
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/smtpd[2276]: 98AF41A276: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/cleanup[2386]: 98AF41A276: message-id=<20091124202005.1C0301A01F@v0077.scserver.de>
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/qmgr[2083]: 98AF41A276: from=, size=1119, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/smtpd[2276]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 amavis[2251]: (02251-02) Passed CLEAN,  -> , Message-ID: <20091124202005.1C0301A01F@v0077.scserver.de>, mail_id: XY1orFfEhdR5, Hits: 2.84, size: 657, queued_as: 98AF41A276, 2759 ms
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/smtp[2395]: 1C0301A01F: to=, orig_to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=8216, delays=8212/0.06/1/2.3, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02251-02, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 98AF41A276)
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/qmgr[2083]: 1C0301A01F: removed
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/local[2409]: 98AF41A276: to=, relay=local, delay=0.07, delays=0.02/0/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
Nov 24 23:36:59 vadmin77 postfix/qmgr[2083]: 98AF41A276: removed
Nov 24 23:40:04 vadmin77 postfix/pickup[2084]: 6A3B11A276: uid=5001 from=
```
Edit: Guten Morgen, hatt sich erledigt, mal gespannt wie es jetzt weitergeht, und ob es Fehlerfrei bleibt. Das Image vom Hoster scheint ja nicht das beste zu sein.


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2009)

Der erste Fehler deutet darauf hin, dass Du die max. Anzahl an ofenen Dateien in Deinem VServer erreicht hast.



> Das Image vom Hoster scheint ja nicht das beste zu sein.


jein, dass muss nicht unbeding sein. Es scheint mir eher so als ob der vserver zu klein für das image ist, also die Limits sind zu eng gesetzt um das image mit all seinen Diensten zu betreiben.


----------

